# breakdown assist abroad



## Wexfordman (30 May 2011)

Hi,

Travelling to france next week for 7 days, and need to get breakdown assist. Have it in ireland already via aviva insurance, but to add france forthe week, they wanted 99 euro (last year), so looking for alternatives if anyone could advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## rgfuller (30 May 2011)

I used www.breakdowncover.ie last year - €79 for Ireland and Europe for the entire year.

According to the site - the policy is underwritten by MAPFRE ASISTENCIA SA.

I didn't need to use them - but they may be worth a look. No connection otherwise.


----------



## Slim (30 May 2011)

Wexfordman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Travelling to france next week for 7 days, and need to get breakdown assist. Have it in ireland already via aviva insurance, but to add france forthe week, they wanted 99 euro (last year), so looking for alternatives if anyone could advise would be much appreciated.


 
 took out AA 5star European cover for a motorhome for a couple of years. Have a look on www.theaa.ie for more. slim


----------



## Omega (30 May 2011)

Cornmarket might be worth a try. I've insured with them for a few years. They're the cheapest around and their travel policy also provides cancellation insurance, etc. as well as basic continental motoring cover. They're also under-written by Mapfre.


----------



## sse (30 May 2011)

Slim said:


> took out AA 5star European cover for a motorhome for a couple of years. Have a look on www.theaa.ie for more. slim



Similar story for us last year, for a little more than the cost of a two-week standalone policy we got AA cover for the full year, including homestart. 

SSE


----------



## flossie (30 May 2011)

Perhaps for future consideration, FBD include full European assistance. I had to avail of it earlier in the year and they arranged everything, getting local garage to come to find me. Doesn't have an impact on your car insurance either. It was one of the reasons I chose to stay with them again this year....


----------



## sse (31 May 2011)

flossie said:


> Perhaps for future consideration, FBD include full European assistance. I had to avail of it earlier in the year and they arranged everything, getting local garage to come to find me. Doesn't have an impact on your car insurance either. It was one of the reasons I chose to stay with them again this year....



Is this subject to the 60-day limit in the year of the policy? For example I believe Quinn cover Ire, Uk, CI etc. in their "territorial limits" - i.e. no restriction, but cover can be extended to the rest of the EU at no charge up to a cumulative maximum of 60 days during the duration of the policy. I'll have to check my docs. as I've just renewed with them!

Another important thing to remember when abroad is that dialling the 1-850-xxxx number from abroad - i.e. +353 1 850 xxxx - didn't work for me, it just rang out. Make sure you have geographical numbers with you - either local or Irish.

Good luck
SSE


----------



## flossie (31 May 2011)

sse said:


> Is this subject to the 60-day limit in the year of the policy? For example I believe Quinn cover Ire, Uk, CI etc. in their "territorial limits" - i.e. no restriction, but cover can be extended to the rest of the EU at no charge up to a cumulative maximum of 60 days during the duration of the policy. I'll have to check my docs. as I've just renewed with them!
> 
> Another important thing to remember when abroad is that dialling the 1-850-xxxx number from abroad - i.e. +353 1 850 xxxx - didn't work for me, it just rang out. Make sure you have geographical numbers with you - either local or Irish.
> 
> ...


 
I don't believe so, as long as you are driving in the EU in line with the terms of your insurance. I had access to an overseas contact number, i.e. +353 1 123456 so wasn't a problem contacting. I believe there was also a call collect should you have trouble contacting.


----------



## 900TS (1 Jun 2011)

Is breakdown assistance definitely standard with FBD? I was going to France a couple of weeks ago and rang to ask, and was told breakdown assistance was only for Ireland the the UK.
I have fully comp insurance with them for years.


----------



## sse (1 Jun 2011)

The FBD website states "24 hour roadside and doorstep breakdown assistance in Ireland and the UK", this is the same as Quinn. I think you generally have to advise your insurance company that you will be travelling in the EU and this also extends your breakdown cover, if included in your policy, to the EU. I _think_ that if you don't advise your insurance company you are going to the EU you are only covered for the legal minimum in the country you are in.

SSE


----------

